# Lanyards...Let see 'em!



## ThunderRoad (Jul 2, 2012)

We've done this before, but if yall are like me it is ever changing. Lets see what you have on your lanyards for this year!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice range you got there GSU. That BSOD is a good lookin call. How do you like it?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 2, 2012)

I like it. Good and loud. Switch it out with my cutdown D-2 from time to time.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 2, 2012)

here is mine


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 2, 2012)

*Good Looking lanyards boys...here's mine before the cuts!*

Cadence Closer
Primos Whistle
FOWLFIELD Molded Timber Thief Keyhole Cutdown
RNT DC Mondo
Keith Allen Pure Duck


----------



## kenway (Jul 2, 2012)

*a few*

got to choose for this year.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 2, 2012)

got hobo?


----------



## kenway (Jul 3, 2012)

ya one will be with me best calls iv ever blown..


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 4, 2012)

kenway said:


> ya one will be with me best calls iv ever blown..



They do sound good. You going to blow at state this year.


----------



## kenway (Jul 4, 2012)

im not sure im thinking bout doing meat cause i ant touched my comp calls since last year and its hard to practice by myself but who no's might just do it for the fun of it.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 4, 2012)

kenway said:


> im not sure im thinking bout doing meat cause i ant touched my comp calls since last year and its hard to practice by myself but who no's might just do it for the fun of it.



the more the merrier


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 5, 2012)

Thunder, you like that mondo? I have never blown one I liked. They seem like hybrid to me between a j-frame and cutdown. But I have heard from people that it's all about the one you get.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 5, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> Thunder, you like that mondo? I have never blown one I liked. They seem like hybrid to me between a j-frame and cutdown. But I have heard from people that it's all about the one you get.



I dont claim to know what I'm doing but PM me your number and I can send a sound file. It sounds great man...trust me.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

kenway said:


> got to choose for this year.



Kenway, Ive got an ECHO XLT coco on the way. I am guessing youve blown most of the hobo/echoes. What you think about it?


----------



## kenway (Jul 6, 2012)

Its a good call you should love it. And being coco its going to be a nice soft sounding Xlt let me no what ya think of it.


----------



## kenway (Jul 6, 2012)

And if ya no anyone who wants to practice and is around my area let me no cause its hard to practice when no one wants to meet up and call a little bit.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 6, 2012)

kenway said:


> And if ya no anyone who wants to practice and is around my area let me no cause its hard to practice when no one wants to meet up and call a little bit.



You show me some of that stuff you do on stage and I'll meet you somewhere in Z town.


----------



## kenway (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds good let me no when im always down.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 6, 2012)

Well do


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 7, 2012)

"Bare Bones"


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 7, 2012)

kenway said:


> And if ya no anyone who wants to practice and is around my area let me no cause its hard to practice when no one wants to meet up and call a little bit.



This is Gillespie, I live in Covington and not far from Jackson lake. If you need a partner to practice with I'm available. Let me know.


----------



## kenway (Jul 7, 2012)

whats up man pm me your number and we can make it happen.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> This is Gillespie, I live in Covington and not far from Jackson lake. If you need a partner to practice with I'm available. Let me know.




Heard you was the next GA-STATE champ.....


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> Heard you was the next GA-STATE champ.....



State Champ? Who said that? Can't wait to try to win it....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2012)

Got 3 new ones From W/F coming and 1 day I will have time to learn to run them.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 12, 2012)

what i keep on in the Natural state.....


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> what i keep on in the Natural state.....



You guys don't get Canada geese there?

I am debating which of my lanyards to put up.  The sad thing is I have one with all cheapo calls, and I honestly think I could kill just as many birds with it any day.  Especially the Strait Suzy poly duck, Hunter Specialties Bill Collector, and Buck Gardner Canada Magic.  All three are just amazing sounding calls for any price.


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 12, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> You guys don't get Canada geese there?
> 
> I am debating which of my lanyards to put up.  The sad thing is I have one with all cheapo calls, and I honestly think I could kill just as many birds with it any day.  Especially the Strait Suzy poly duck, Hunter Specialties Bill Collector, and Buck Gardner Canada Magic.  All three are just amazing sounding calls for any price.



I with ya Dinty......


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 13, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> You guys don't get Canada geese there?
> 
> I am debating which of my lanyards to put up.  The sad thing is I have one with all cheapo calls, and I honestly think I could kill just as many birds with it any day.  Especially the Strait Suzy poly duck, Hunter Specialties Bill Collector, and Buck Gardner Canada Magic.  All three are just amazing sounding calls for any price.



not really, i usually focus on the specks and snows.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 13, 2012)

I chase them all!!!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 13, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> what i keep on in the Natural state.....



I like that cutdown tommy. Very slick.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 14, 2012)

somebody that can post a picture for me PM me their number so i can text a picture of mine. lol. 3 years on this forum and i still havent posted a picture.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 15, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> somebody that can post a picture for me PM me their number so i can text a picture of mine. lol. 3 years on this forum and i still havent posted a picture.


 
For Duckhunter


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 15, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> For Duckhunter



Thanks man.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 15, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> Thanks man.



Is that a vox mortem? Aka straight pipe? 
Those things have no back pressure!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 15, 2012)

*Here's all you need*

The timber set up!


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah I blew one of those vox's for the first time the other week and I wasn't too Impressed. I heard they didn't even make enough on the calls to pay for the injection mold? Anyone else heard that?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 16, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Is that a vox mortem? Aka straight pipe?
> Those things have no back pressure!



It is indeed. Number 59. It doesnt have the same sound as a DFB of course. That DFB is the duckiest sounding call ive heard. But if you play with the reed some and mess around with it, it will get loud (the VM). Im thinking about selling it to get one of Clents calls. Or trade.....


----------



## clent586 (Jul 16, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> Yeah I blew one of those vox's for the first time the other week and I wasn't too Impressed. I heard they didn't even make enough on the calls to pay for the injection mold? Anyone else heard that?



It is actually CNC milled not injected. I know it's not cheap to have the CAD drawings done but I dont know how many they have sold. Mine is #75 I believe and it sits on the shelf with my others. I am not going to knock another call makers product but I can't tune it to add some back pressure without cutting the board....I know where it needs to be filed, but not gonna do it. 

It is a cool looking call with a cool presentation box. I have the same opinion as most I have spoke with....like blowing straight through a tube.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 29, 2012)

Here ya go. Guess you could say im crazy about sweet talking ol orange feet out of the winter sky. And talking real nasty to them big girls in September.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 29, 2012)

To each is his own. Lol I view duck calls like golf clubs each has a purpose sometimes you might have to dig real deep and do some polishing to find it but it's there. I carry a mix of soft and medium or Loud and louder just depends on my mood and the spot im going. Because in the end it's up to you to work the call. Nuff said. Great Thread.


----------



## Bill Fishin (Jul 30, 2012)

these are my best ones, no lanyard yet.  What you recomend?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a few more I normally switch out. Don't normally carry the olt much anymore. Clent your calls are awesome. Me and a buddy won a few at the poker run. One is on my lanyard now. I LOVE the old style (4th from right). It takes as much air as my olt and sounds similar.


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 30, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> Here's a few more I normally switch out. Don't normally carry the olt much anymore. Clent your calls are awesome. Me and a buddy won a few at the poker run. One is on my lanyard now. I LOVE the old style (4th from right). It takes as much air as my olt and sounds similar.



You really need a Diablo to go with those.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 30, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> You really need a Diablo to go with those.



I'd trade that DC for a diablo in a quick minute


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 30, 2012)

That olt looks like a round hole?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 30, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> That olt looks like a round hole?



It is. McCullough #2197. Unique looking cut on it.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I got a couple keyholes he cut. Both suck to me. They are too soft.


----------



## creeksidelc (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't wait for November!


----------

